# No power to lcd tv, please help!!



## b1gal95 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a two year old, Bush 32" lcd tv.
It has been working fine since the day of purchase until last week when the tv just completely lost power. I've tried switching it on and off no luck, all the little tricks, Ive checked both the power lead fuse and the main tv fuse, both fine.
No ligts come on the tv, not even standby, the tv makes no sounds when i attempt to power it on, it just seems dead.
Could anyone please help me figure out this problem as it is beond my knowledge!?! :4-dontkno

Much appreciated.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi b1gal95



There's nothing you can do unless you're a technician, its a power supply problem most likely the rectifier gave out you need to take it to a shop for repairs. 



Good Luck !


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

Did you check that the power cable is plugged in firmly at both ends? What about a power strip? Is it still functioning? Did it get turned off? Try using a different power strip or plugging in to a different outlet. Sometimes its these little things that get overlooked.


----------

